# Inexpensive calf housing



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 12, 2008)

Some who would like to raise calves have trouble with housing. Here is what we have done and it's is relatively cheap. Most definately cheaper than hutches.










The gates are just leaning up there and not part of it. 

It's made of 6 cattle panels and then the plywood sides and back with a metal roof. Originally this was suppose to be a temporary thing so we had used som 2x's across the top with scrap plywood and then wrapped the top and back half in a huge canvas. But, we were impressed with it and still needed the room so we made it more permanant.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 12, 2008)

thats a goodlooking pen setup you have there.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you. It works great.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 14, 2008)

hey there, i read somewhere that you can use flat's to make a coral by slipping them over post. can it work to make a chute, just far like if the vet has to come out or something?????


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 14, 2008)

If you can secure them good and solid it should. Remember a shute will take more of a beating than a corral. I would becareful of what type of flats/skids you use though so they don't have big gaps the cattle can get their feed and legs in.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks cozy. How long do the babes stay in there?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 14, 2008)

Until they come of milkreplacer-about 2 months old. Sometimes they stay longer depending on the grouping they would be going into. I have pulled a panel in the middle back some and put 2-3 calves in the resulting pen with a watertub and their hay and grain.


----------



## miron28 (Nov 14, 2008)

why do you separate them from each other?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are small calves that are still on milk replacer. It is easier to feed them and they can't suck on each other when separate. Sucking is not a good thing. They can cause naval infections, ruin quarters, etc. 

Yesterday aft. I took out one of the panels to make a bigger pen. I have 5 that just came off milk replacer in it.


----------



## miron28 (Nov 15, 2008)

o ok i don't know too much but i am learning!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 15, 2008)

miron28 said:
			
		

> o ok i don't know too much but i am learning!


That's why we are here! No question is dumb, we are all learning, just at different rates. I've been at this 20+ years and new things come along or maybe something old is brought back up or you run into some new problem you've never had before. If your not learning your not living. 

Calves raised on pasture with mom don't usually present a problem sucking but, in a dairy or someone who buys just a few new calves, it can be. They drink faster from the bottle or pail so it takes awhile to register they are full sometimes. Plus, a calf with mom can drink up anytime and a hand raised one has to wait for it's feeding time. There's also the natural sucking instinct.


----------



## m.holloway (Nov 16, 2008)

you always seem to have such great answer!!!


----------

